# suggestions for layout



## rummy nose (11 Nov 2009)

some advice needed on new tank layout.






ive got some aquascape rocks, 2 pots of crypt wendti green, 2 bacopa caroliniana, 1 bacopa australis, 1 bacopa monnieri, & a few other bits & bobs.

the tanks a Rio 240, 2 x 54w t5's, aquabasis plus substrate covered with 2" of manando at the front & 4" at rear.

all comments welcome.


----------



## rummy nose (11 Nov 2009)

ps excuse the baby food smeared in the middle of the tank glass,

i love kids but i couldnt eat a whole one.


----------



## rawr (11 Nov 2009)

What a nice bit of wood you have there!  If you had more like that I would chuck it in because it ooks a bit too sparse with just peice but this still has great potential, keep us posted.


----------



## rummy nose (11 Nov 2009)

hi the wood had actually been 2 seperate pieces as you can see below, 










but i thought it looked better with both bits jointed together,




i have some other pieces of wood but there about half the size & just didnt look right in the tank but may be when ive got some plants in there it would look abit better, ive also attached a copy of the rocks that i have for the tank. the pack of smokes is there just for a size ref. 







at least now you can see what hard scape i have to work with.


----------



## chump54 (11 Nov 2009)

nice signature   

I think you need to get the extra wood and stone in the tank and have a play, you could use the rock around the wood to 'support' it. But keep trying different layouts you'll find find something you like.

Chris


----------



## rummy nose (11 Nov 2009)

thanks. 

thats what ive been thinking aswell, think i will start planting a few of the plants ive got, even just the faster growing stem's (as there pretty tall) to the left hand side of the tank as ive tried the wood over there in different positions but it looks better to the right center about 2/3rds of the way across then try adding some of the smaller pieces of wood & rocks like you say to the right, ive tried a few different lay outs tonite but it just wierd having the no plants to balance the tank.


----------

